# Tappan Spillway



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

Im wondering if any of u guys ever fished tappan spillway? It looks about 5-7ft deep and lots of current right now. Does it hold any fish? saugeye,crappie,perch.

Firetiger


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have not fished it for quite a while and when I have fished it, it was in spring. I have caught lots of crappie in there though


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

lot of saugeye too,when the waters right


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

husky let me know when the waters right, ive never done anything except lose about 10 jigs a day down there, LOL. id like to catch a few saugeye down there sometime, is it best in the spring or fall ???? crappies ??? how and where rockbass ??? you really need to change that signature, LOL.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

how and where what? crappie? the spillway

And why do I need to change it?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if i hear something ill let ya know.gotta walk a ways from the spillway.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont mind the walk let me know if you hear anything husky. i was wondering what method you used for crappies at the spillway, rockbass. well the signature kinda makes you look dumb on its own.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh boy here you go again.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thats longfellow isn t it rocky????? lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

sure husk  


used to catch crappie on minnies under bobbers and on small jigs.....the same way most people fish for them


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh ok i thought maybe you had some super secret new crappie bait you were using.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

IM gonna try the spillway this weekend


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

ok I don't see why you would think that, but whatever you say


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just joking rocky  good lord i think someone needs to cut back on their caffiene, alittle edgy arent we ????


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

let me know how u do jk. ill probably go to atwood spillway


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I fished Tappan spillway for several hours on Tuesday without even a bite. It can be good in the spring for saugeye and crappie, but the winter bite is never on. I was using live minnows on jigs for saugeye and minnies under a bobber for crappie without ever getting a hit. Just my 2 cents. Atwood is a much better bet this time of year. Crappie, some saugeye, and decent numbers of Northern Pike have been caught from there lately.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

What do you guys use at Atwood spillway? I fished there about 5 times last winter and once this winter and all i have caught is a few bluegill. I'm lost when it comes to fishing there. Never tried Tappan spillway.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Firetiger Ill let you know whats goes on.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> just joking rocky  good lord i think someone needs to cut back on their caffiene, alittle edgy arent we ????



nope not at all, just don't see what the comments are for other than dredging up old crap. saying it ,makes me look dumb and all.......maybe to you, but those who know understand.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

fishing_marshall said:


> What do you guys use at Atwood spillway?


Im going to use big shiners a bobber and a vibe. I seemed to do well on those last weekend there.

What do u guys think of me taking my ice shanty setting it up along atwood spillway on land. Just in case i get cold i can jump in there for a few minutes. lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That sounds like a good idea firetiger


----------

